# Sockets and wrenches



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

What does everyone have for socket and wrench sets? 

I think snap-on is pretty much the best out there but I can't see spending that kind of money.

For the most part I have SK Tools, a few Craftsman and some Stanley.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Craftsman,mostly, as I can return em with little to no problem....and one or two of Crappy Tire's professional series.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Craftsman for me too.
I love their ratchet/wrenches.


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

craftsman and a few odd ace hardware combo wrenches(I thought disposable until ace took back a broken one like sears)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a husky socket set. i dunno, it works. I don't use it that often though. 
That british guy Trimix-Lecy has the set-up if you are in the market for insulated stuff.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I have a husky socket set. i dunno, it works. I don't use it that often though.
> That british guy Trimix-Lecy has the set-up if you are in the market for insulated stuff.


 I saw that. He's got a hell of a setup huh.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Craftsman.

Until I get into the really big honkin' combo wrenches needed for pole light anchor bolt nuts. Then it's whatever brand to local tool shop has at the time I buy it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I saw that. He's got a hell of a setup huh.


Yeah crazy. I would love to have a lot of that stuff. A lot of it I wouldn't even care if it's insulated but damn, nice quality.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

I just posted something about having to replace my ratchet and sockets and everything so here's my two cents:
I went to Sears and bought a 3/8 drive ratchet set...the 35$ joint that comes with like ten sockets in a black plastic case. I got in my car, opened it up, put a socket on and i could spin the socket by hand both ways (granted with a little pressure exerted), but the point is the bearings/gears/whateverthehellisinthere were shot right out of the box. I took it back and got a refund, went straight to HD and got Husky stuff. Craftsman disappoints me time after time. I wanted to buy American and do the craftsman thing...but i just can't take that kind of disappointment. I never had a problem with Husky stuff...yea i know it's not the best, but at least it will take a little while before it breaks. Not right outta the box.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> I just posted something about having to replace my ratchet and sockets and everything so here's my two cents:
> I went to Sears and bought a 3/8 drive ratchet set...the 35$ joint that comes with like ten sockets in a black plastic case. I got in my car, opened it up, put a socket on and i could spin the socket by hand both ways (granted with a little pressure exerted), but the point is the bearings/gears/whateverthehellisinthere were shot right out of the box. I took it back and got a refund, went straight to HD and got Husky stuff. Craftsman disappoints me time after time. I wanted to buy American and do the craftsman thing...but i just can't take that kind of disappointment. I never had a problem with Husky stuff...yea i know it's not the best, but at least it will take a little while before it breaks. Not right outta the box.


I bought a Husky set of channel lock pliers, and they were crap....right out of the box. So there ya go. There is crap everywhere.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I bought a Husky set of channel lock pliers, and they were crap....right out of the box. So there ya go. There is crap everywhere.


hahahaha....yea, well nobody makes channel-locks like ChannelLock so....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I bought a Husky set of channel lock pliers, and they were crap....right out of the box. So there ya go. There is crap everywhere.


Well, you probably knew that before you bought them. 
Anyway, the products I've bought from Husky overall, are on the same level as Craftsmen. Pretty much not very good, to say it nicely.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> hahahaha....yea, well nobody makes channel-locks like ChannelLock so....


Uhhh, Knipex makes channies better than Channy.
:whistling2:


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Some Husky tools are crappy, like many of their pliers.

However, their socket set is very solid. I bought a 50 piece set for $30 many years ago and have been using it hard ever since.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have the husky socket set.
I don't use it much so it was perfect for the price.

I also have the Husky ritchey ratchets 1/4" - 3/4" and they were also great for the price.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I have mainly craftsman. Though I do have some old "industro select" that were dads, These wrenches are 45 + years old and tough as hell. I have beaten on them with no mercy and their just as good as new. 
I also have bought some Kobalt wrenches from Lowes that I have beat on and they are holding up fantastic.
Pipe wrenches are strictly Rigid brand. The old steel ones not the aluminum ones. My 3' and 4' pipe wrenches have come in handy many times over the years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For what we do, it comes down to what case will last the longest getting banged around in the truck


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

jrannis said:


> For what we do, it comes down to what case will last the longest getting banged around in the truck


That is my story also


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a ~20 peice Craftsman set that I constantly opened upside down and spill the sockets all over the place. I finaly marked the bottom "open other end, stupid".


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I have a ~20 peice Craftsman set that I constantly opened upside down and spill the sockets all over the place. I finaly marked the bottom "open other end, stupid".


:laughing:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have misc Craftsman, MAC, Snap-On, and Master Mechanic sockets, ratchets, and wrenches thrown all over my rolling tool box. 

The sets I have are:

Klein 3/8" shallow and deep SAE set with ratchet and extensions in metal case.
Klein 3/8" deep SAE sockets in metal case.
Craftsman 1/4" SAE set.
Husky 1/4" SAE/Metric set with screwdriver handle and a bunch of tips.
Craftsman 1/2" SAE set.

Husky Stubby SAE wrenches.
Greenlee SAE gear-wrenches.
Craftsman SAE double box ended gear-wrenches.
Craftsman combination wrench set 1/4" to 9/16"
Craftsman combination wrench set 1" to 1 5/16" - The big guys


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

I have Gearwrench brand ratcheting combination wrenches 1/4" - 1 1/8". My ratchets and sockets are Popular Mechanics brand that I got cheap from Wal Mart when they clearanced them out. They're not the best, but for the occasional use I put them to, they're fine.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> hahahaha....yea, well nobody makes channel-locks like ChannelLock so....


 That's a good thing.:whistling2:
Knipex here, I'm not real fond of bloody knuckles.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The Motts said:


> I have Gearwrench brand ratcheting combination wrenches 1/4" - 1 1/8". My ratchets and sockets are Popular Mechanics brand that I got cheap from Wal Mart when they clearanced them out. They're not the best, but for the occasional use I put them to, they're fine.


 I have a set of gearwrench also. I have had trouble with the mechanism stripping out, They always made good on them but still.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have set of the black plated Huskie sockets in a plastic carrying case from HD that work well and are easy to keep organized.


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

jrannis said:


> For what we do, it comes down to what case will last the longest getting banged around in the truck


Yeah, I've never found a good case for sockets. I'd pay good money for a decent case, with or without the tools in it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I have a ~20 peice Craftsman set that I constantly opened upside down and spill the sockets all over the place. I finaly marked the bottom "open other end, stupid".


 
*WHY DO THEY DO THAT?!?!?! :thumbup:*


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i use kobalt their sockets and ratchets are made in the usa and are warrantied as for wrenches i use craftsman


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

volty said:


> Yeah, I've never found a good case for sockets. I'd pay good money for a decent case, with or without the tools in it.


I found that Sears sells a nice heavy empty plastic socket case. 
I rounded up all of the loose stuff and filled it up.
I can tell whats missing at a glance and replace it or maybe even try to find it


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought stanley sets for my trucks and a rack of standard and metric wrenches. Lifetime guarentee and nice stong cases in which the tools actually stay in place. I bought 2 sets of cobalts and none of the sockets would stay in their place without adding a foam piece in before you shut it. I got the 200 piece set of stanley tools and the wrenches for 120.00 with tax


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

For work, I am carrying an Allen brand set.

At home, I have a lot of sockets and ratchets: S-K, Craftsman, Snap-On, Cornwell, Armstrong, Allen. There may be more mfrs.

Wrenches, pretty much the same names. Add Heyco, Williams, Crescent.


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

SK Sockets and Snap On Ratchets, I use Gear Wrench for regular wrenches :thumbsup:

For Insulated sockets and wrenches I use Cementex :thumbup:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW, I'm thrilled to see others have S&K socket sets. I still have and use by original set I purchased in 1972 to start my apprenticeship.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> WOW, I'm thrilled to see others have S&K socket sets. I still have and use by original set I purchased in 1972 to start my apprenticeship.


 My dad was a mechanic and he used alot of thier tools, I guess it rubbed off.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have Craftsman, Kobalt, Snap-on, Mac, and I have no problems with any of them. I am however gonna start buying some Proto tools to check em out. The price on their swivel sockets cant be beat. The same can not be said for their line of ratchet box wrenches - $700 a set- nice set but no way jose'


----------



## jmp (Dec 7, 2009)

I use a Husky 3/8 ratchet set maybe 10 sockets I keep it in my bag because I use it everyday, and I love the quality, very smooth and durable and the sockets don't fall off, personally i like it just as much as my larger craftsman set which stays home to work on my truck. However husky pliers are 
CRP my first set of channies was by husky and they slipped out of the grooves or jammed up or the handles fell off... now i carry several different sizes of Channel locks and they are great... never had a problem with them and I use them ALOT


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a set of Husky sockets that include a 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 inch drive set; I bought a set of deep sockets separately for the 3/8 and 1/2.. 

I have a set of Goodwrench box and open end wrenches I carry in my bag as well.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

nothing but snap on/blue point now


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

My 7pc ratcheting combination wrench set has taken over 80% of my socket duties, I love them.

I see no reason to use a conventional combination wrench without the ratcheting function ever again.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Craftsman, good NAPA, Allen, Gearwrench all all made by Armstrong that is Danaher which also owns Fluke. Gearwrench is Chinese or Taiwanese Armstrong.


----------

